# A 2cool prayer needed please!



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

I am in open arms for a big prayer. My cousin is 38 and is working out of state. This past Friday evening he was taken via ambulance to the ER. His BP was 300/190, and had a fever if 105 to 107. Not long after some tests they pit him in ICU. He is in Il, with his kidneys gone and they do not know If he is going to make it or not. We (the family) are looking for a big time 2Cool prayer please.

Thank you
Calvin
Baytown, Texas
:texasflag


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Father, we lift Calvin's cousin up in prayer. We know that you can do all things. Give the Doctors wisdom from above. May you give peace and comfort to the family as they go through this time. If it be your will, restore him to health and we pray for a complete recovery. In Jesus' holy name. Amen.


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

Prayers up for you, your family and your cousin!


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Father, we lift Calvin's cousin up in prayer. We know that you can do all things. Give the Doctors wisdom from above. May you give peace and comfort to the family as they go through this time. If it be your will, restore him to health and we pray for a complete recovery. In Jesus' holy name. Amen.


Amen


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Prayers for answers and health.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> Father, we lift Calvin's cousin up in prayer. We know that you can do all things. Give the Doctors wisdom from above. May you give peace and comfort to the family as they go through this time. If it be your will, restore him to health and we pray for a complete recovery. In Jesus' holy name. Amen.


I pray in agreement with Reel Time


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

God Bless and heal him please Lord


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> Father, we lift Calvin's cousin up in prayer. We know that you can do all things. Give the Doctors wisdom from above. May you give peace and comfort to the family as they go through this time. If it be your will, restore him to health and we pray for a complete recovery. In Jesus' holy name. Amen.


 x2


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers sent....


----------



## rstrick1978 (Jul 28, 2008)

Prayers sent and may God's Speed to him.


----------



## POPPA SKEET (Apr 3, 2008)

PRAYERS SENT GOD BLESS THIS FAMILY


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks to all,

Update

The doctors are getting him stable enough for a move. This will be to a hosp, that can help him. The fever is down to 104 and BP is down. The doctors still can not find out what made him sick.


Calvin


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Keep us posted. Sounds like good news! Nice praise report!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

sent to yall!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Please be with Calvin's cousin in his time of physical need. I pray that these prayers already have been answered and that Calvin's cousin has been restored to health. Surround him with your Holy Spirit and keep away all disease. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------

